# USB Device over current status detected. Problem



## PCGH_Willi (7. Juni 2013)

also hallo erstmal,
ich hab seit kurzen meinen LAN rechner zusammengebaut aus meinen alten Teilen 
x6 1055t
asus mn68t oder iwie so
4gb ram 
gtx 260 @729/1456/1188 mhz 1.1v core
850 watt xilence xq netzteil
1.5 tb seagate hdd

nun kommt beim anschalten immer die meldung: 
usb device over current status detected the system will shut down in 15 seconds

das mainboard hat zuvor mit der selben cpu wunderbar funktioniert, ich hatte das problem schon einmal aber das hat sich iwie nach ner zeit in luft aufgelöst und es hat einfach wieder funktioniert.

ich habe schon fast alles ausprobiert, usb geräte entfernt, ohne grafikkarte versucht zu booten, bios reset, alle erweiterungskarten entfernt, festplatte ausgesteckt, gehäuse usb entfernt, hat aber nichts davon funktioniert langsam bin ich am verzweifeln  

schon mal danke im vorraus MfG: willi


----------



## WinNuker84 (7. Juni 2013)

Vielleicht einer deiner USB Ports (Frontpanel?) defekt.
Hier gab's auch schonmal so'n Thema:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-devive-over-current-usb-status-detected.html

Das hier ist auch ziemlich hilfreich:
http://newyear2006.wordpress.com/2008/02/24/usb-device-over-current-status-detected-bios-meldung/


----------



## PCGH_Willi (7. Juni 2013)

der thread hilft mir aber auch nicht weiter und ich habe bereits alle front pannel anschlüsse entfernt


----------



## navraju (7. Juni 2013)

hast du die möglichkeit im BIOS USB testweise zu deaktivieren? 
bist du zu 100% sicher, dass beim zusammenbau des rechners nicht zufällig ein abstandhalten vom mainboard zu viel eingeschraubt wurde?


----------



## PCGH_Willi (7. Juni 2013)

1. ich komm gar nich ins bios, weil meine tastatur micht erkannt wird
2. ich hab des problem ja nich zum ersten mal nur beim ersten mal ging des automatisch iwie wieder. ich hab das mainboard probeweise noch mal ausgebaut und auf der mainboardschachtel getestet, war aber auch nicht anders :/


----------



## WinNuker84 (10. Juni 2013)

In dem Fall würde ich den Herstellersupport kontaktieren. Ich gehe mal von einem Hardwarefehler des Mainboards aus. Evtl. hast du ja noch Garantie auf das Teil!


----------



## PCGH_Willi (10. Juni 2013)

nein keine garantie außerdem hatte ich das problem ja schon einmal und es ist komischerweise von selbst weg gewesen o.O

naja ich denk mal ich werd einfach n neues board kaufen des is ja jetz sowieso schon was älter  

kennt jemand n gutes board für ca 60 euro (am3/am3+ matx) ???


----------



## Westcoast (10. Juni 2013)

kannst folgendes board nehmen: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3, Sockel AM3+, mATX


----------



## PCGH_Willi (11. Juni 2013)

bpgibts auch was mit besseren vrms wie das eine von gigabyte ich glaub des ga-78lm s2p oder so das hat auch nen spannungswandlerkühler und support für fx cpus??


----------



## Tgt79 (11. Juni 2013)

also ich hab bei gigabyte nur das [URL="http://www.gigabyte.de/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3271#ov"]GA-MA78LMT-S2H[/URL] gefunden, und das hat weder noch

Edit: Ups, gibts doch: GA-78LMT-S2P, hat zwar FX-Support, aber trotzdem keine SpaWa-Kühler


----------



## PCGH_Willi (12. Juni 2013)

ich meinte das  GA-78LMT-USB3 (rev. 4.1) und das is auf der gigabyte website zu finden


----------



## Wheleer (16. März 2014)

So bevor noch mehr Gefachsimpelt wird hier die lösung für das Problem: Gerät vom strom nehmen,dann auf deinem Board ist dei Microzell (Batterie) die nimmst du raus und setzt sie wieder ein das sollte dein Board zurücksetzen was den Fehler bereiz beheben könnte dennoch kannst du auf nummer sicher gehen und nachdem du die Mikrozelle wieder eingesetzt hast den Jumper ( eine Drei Pin steckzeile mit einem kleinen wie soll ich es nennen "Deckel" "Hütchen" wie auch immer , drauf) der sich der Batterie am nächsten befindet bei mir direkt unterhalb der Batterie. Der steckt auf zwei der Pins den steckst du um zb. von dem rechten und mittleren Pins auf den Linken und Mittleren dannach strom dran und Pc Starten bios zeit und Datum einstellen fertig. Möglicherweise musst du den Jumper dann wieder auf ausgansposition zurück stecken kann ich jetzt nich mehr genau sagen zu lang her musst du ausprobieren.


----------



## ebastler (16. März 2014)

Hast du immer mit Tastatur getestet?
Vielleicht ist ja gerade diese der Übeltäter, teste mal ohne/mit ner Anderen.

Falls du das schon versucht hast, sorry!


----------



## Steveline (16. März 2014)

Ich hatte das Problem auch mal. Bei mir war es ein Jumper, der für die Front-USB "zuständig" war, den hab ich in meiner Unwissenheit abgezogen und seit er wieder drauf ist geht alles wieder einwandfrei.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (17. März 2014)

Hab schon alles ausprobiert und natürlich auch nen BIOS reset gemacht... Als ob man des als Hardware Fachmann net weis  ich hab auch schon komplett alle USB gerate abgesteckt und es si probiert, ging aber auch net. Ich hab aber immo eh keine CPU zum testen da, da ich meinen 1055t verkauft hab, es könnt aber sein, dass ich den alten x2 250 von nem Kumpel bekommt, der den eh nimmer braucht, also wäre gut , wenn des board Funktioniert.


----------

